# free trokar hooks



## 200racing (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey, just wanted to tell you guys… theres 2 ways to get free stuff from Trokar. Figured I’d share this with you all…
First way.
go to
https://www.lazertrokar.com/hook-survey
finish the survey and they’ll send you a pack of free trokar hooks, I believe they are mag ewg mag worm 3/0…

Also the big package, go to
https://www.lazertrokar.com/team-trokar
Take the quiz… if you guys want a little study guide go to
https://www.lazertrokar.com/faqs
For the answers… I hear it takes up to 3 weeks for delivery, but free is for me.

tight lines


----------



## Brine (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Man. 

I'm always short on hooks


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 12, 2012)

Shwing! done thanks alot bro!


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 13, 2012)

thanks alot.


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Can never have enough hooks, Thanks much appreciated


----------



## MattR (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks 200racing.


----------



## vahunter (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome, DONE! Thanks for the heads up! I've never tried their hooks. I used to fish with Eagle Claw Lazer Sharps when I was a kid but I guess this is a new and improved hook? I normally use mustad and Owner. Are they good hooks?


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Mar 13, 2012)

Done both the quiz was actually pretty tough I just used the faq as a cheat sheet. Don't bass fish much but when I do ill give them a try.


----------



## floundahman (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## arkansasnative (Mar 13, 2012)

How do you know that they will send it to you? I completed the quiz and joined the team so i could enter my info but it never said anything about them shipping the hooks? :-?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Mar 13, 2012)

:USA1: THANKS


----------



## Butthead (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks 200!! 
I wonder how long it'll take before we get the hooks?

<== Newest member of Team TroKar, lol.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks man been wanting to see if all the hype with these was worth the extra cash


----------



## SkagBass (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! I really hope they send me the Magworm B.A.R.B!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 200racing (Mar 13, 2012)

arkansasnative said:


> How do you know that they will send it to you? I completed the quiz and joined the team so i could enter my info but it never said anything about them shipping the hooks? :-?



all i know is from the links. i did the stuff to get themabout 20min before i posted.

"Complete this survey to receive your free pack of TroKar hooks. 
"
"Join Team TroKar and you’ll get:
1 TroKar oval sticker
1 TroKar patch
1 Sample pack of TroKar hooks
2 TroKar pro trading cards
1 TroKar poster
1 TroKar Catalog "


----------



## F239141 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yea I did it over a month ago when I got my Wright and McGill rod/reel havent got crap from them :evil:


----------



## vahunter (Apr 4, 2012)

Took about 2 weeks but I just got my free hooks this weekend. Thanks again


----------



## kycolonel138th (Apr 4, 2012)

:USA1: Done, and thanks


----------



## gotmuddy (Apr 4, 2012)

I got my hooks monday, they are awesome and thanks.


----------



## 200racing (Apr 4, 2012)

vahunter said:


> Took about 2 weeks but I just got my free hooks this weekend. Thanks again



mine came in today as well. i hope it was just the quiz prize,it just 7 1/0 and to stickers.hope more comes from being on "TEAM TROKAR" :roll: 

saving these for something really special.................my next fishing trip :mrgreen:


----------



## SkagBass (Apr 6, 2012)

My hooks came last week, thanks again for the heads up on this one!


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 6, 2012)

i got nothing yet, did they come snail mail ?


----------



## vahunter (Apr 6, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> i got nothing yet, did they come snail mail ?


yup mine did


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 6, 2012)

I got mine last week, can't wait to try um


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 6, 2012)

Just checked the mail. Got my hooks. Now the bass are going to be in trouble. =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 6, 2012)

Well if hangeye got them so should have, we are on the same side of the map


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 25, 2012)

Still nothing. :roll:


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 25, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Still nothing. :roll:


I think I would go try it again


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 25, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> Still nothing. :roll:



Same here :-(


----------



## fender66 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just saw this. Took the quiz and got them all wrong. They emailed me and said if I'm Ahab or BassAddict and to quit bothering them. :LOL2: 


Seriously....hope I get me some hooks.


----------



## Dragonman (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I signed up for the sample hooks. Thanks again


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 27, 2012)

I just tried to sign up, and it says I'm forbidden from viewing this sight. That's OK,I use Gamys exclusively,I just wanted to try them to see what all the hype is about. It would just be more unused junk in the tackle box anyway.


----------



## sicktight722 (Apr 27, 2012)

I got mine today


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 28, 2012)

S&MFISH said:


> I just tried to sign up, and it says I'm forbidden from viewing this sight. That's OK,I use Gamys exclusively,I just wanted to try them to see what all the hype is about. It would just be more unused junk in the tackle box anyway.


Either the site is down for maintenance or it's been hacked. I got to the page, but it's all FUBAR. Little red "x"s in boxes and non-working links or links that take you to 401 Forbidden pages.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 28, 2012)

Finally got mine today, a pack of 5 black, 4/0s i cant wait to get out on the water and give these a shot at some cat's


----------



## wihil (Apr 29, 2012)

Nothin here.


----------



## charnley (Apr 29, 2012)

Took the quiz and I passed!! (cheated) Walleye won't stand a chance now. Thanks for the link.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2012)

I took the quiz for myself (and my dad) and we both got hooks mailed out after about 6weeks. Pretty cool promo, and these hooks are SHARP. They remind me of something we'd use in the surgical wards. They sent me a pack of straight worm hooks, size 2. 

I did the Matzuo free lure promo around the same time and never got a lure. The site went down shortly after, so I think that one is no longer operational.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 29, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> I did the Matzuo free lure promo around the same time and never got a lure. The site went down shortly after, so I think that one is no longer operational.



Yep i'm still waitin on that one but trust me i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 30, 2012)

I received my Trokar hooks today! TK110-1/0 ewg worm 1/0 size, 7 of them.

Still no lure though.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 30, 2012)

Status Update: still hookless in Mississippi.....


----------



## earl60446 (May 4, 2012)

Dont give up hope on that lure from MATZUO, just got mine today.
Its nice too, still waiting for hooks. Cost them $1.95 for postage via usps.
Tim


----------



## sixgun86 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks 200.


If anyone gets their hooks post up!


----------



## kycolonel138th (May 4, 2012)

:USA1: No HOOKS yet :x


----------



## Jdholmes (May 5, 2012)

Got my lure today but no hooks yet.


----------



## baldrob (May 5, 2012)

I got my hooks today. 4/0 EWG. I signed up April 8 for them, so took almost a month.


----------



## cavman138 (May 7, 2012)

I got my hooks in the mail Saturday. A 5 pack of 2/0 finesse worm hooks.


----------



## charnley (May 8, 2012)

Got my lure yesterday. Still waiting on the hooks though.


----------



## floundahman (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! 3 months later but the hooks finally came. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## HANGEYE (Jun 24, 2012)

Got my first pack of hooks on April 6th, 4/0 EWG WORM. Checked the mail today after a few days at the cabin. MORE HOOKS =D> This time they are 5/0 MAG WORM. I tried out the 4/0 a couple times and I can say they are SHARP. Just looking at them will make your eye bleed :---) Hoisted some nice fish out of the slop and these hooks did not fail. Can't wait to see what they send next. [-o<


----------



## Brine (Jun 24, 2012)

I got my second pack last week =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2012)

Brine said:


> I got my second pack last week =D>




The hell?! I haven't even gotten my first pack :evil:


----------



## fender66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Brine said:


> I got my second pack last week =D>



Second? Are we supposed to get seconds? I did get my first...but haven't used them yet. I got drop shot hooks and hardly ever drop shot. I do know the lake that I'm going to use them on though. Just have to get there.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got mine today. Well sort of.

USPS left a thing in the box saying I owe 1.95 for postage, and then they'll deliver. I don't recall anyone ever saying they had to pay for shipping on theirs....?


Unless the hooks are EWG 3/0 I don't even want them :roll: 


Haven't decided if I'll cough up the 2 bucks. Im just annoyed.


----------



## Brine (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think I was supposed to get seconds, but I wasn't going to consider returning them. :LOL2: I also got a sticker in the second package. Maybe that's why they sent it???

dyeguy, I didn't pay shipping, and I doubt it's the hooks.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 26, 2012)

I also just got a second pack with a sticker. Think mine had 5/0 hooks.

Can't beat free!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 26, 2012)

You guys are just showing off now! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 26, 2012)

Got my hooks yesterday. 5 pack of 4.0 offsets. Also included a sticker in the envelope.

Mine came via regular mail and the postage was $1.95, paid by the shipper. I wouldn't pay shipping on 5 free hooks. That wasn't part of the offer. :roll:


----------



## 200racing (Jun 26, 2012)

got a pack of 5/0 ewg and a sticker today


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jun 27, 2012)

200racing said:


> got a pack of 5/0 ewg and a sticker today



Me too! I have gotten several different packages from trokar!


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 29, 2012)

2nd package today. 6-pack of 2/0 EWG worm hooks and a sticker.


----------



## Dragonman (Jun 29, 2012)

I got a pack of hooks today!!! 4/0 magworm and a cool sticker!!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 29, 2012)

Got mine in 2 days!!!! 5/0 wide gap!!!


----------



## nimmor (Jun 30, 2012)

Got mine today, a 6 pack of 2/0 with a sticker. I have to admit they seem sharper than any other hook I have tried.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got 4/0 and 5/0. All I use is 3/0


----------



## fender66 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I got 4/0 and 5/0. All I use is 3/0



I'll be happy to send you my address. :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 2, 2012)

fender66 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 4/0 and 5/0. All I use is 3/0
> ...



You and everybody else :lol:


----------



## Brine (Jul 3, 2012)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I got 4/0 and 5/0. All I use is 3/0



Stick the 4/0 on a weightless senko, and the 5/0 on a weightless JD Fatboy. 

Both setups should make the bait fall horizontal on 8-12# flouro 8)


----------



## kycolonel138th (Jul 3, 2012)

=D> Have my Hooks


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 5, 2012)

Brine said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I got 4/0 and 5/0. All I use is 3/0
> ...



I throw senkos on 3/0. I guess 4/0 would work too.


As for fatboys, I live in MI. I caught a stringer of 10 inchers today. :roll: :wink:


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 7, 2012)

I got another pack of Trokar hooks in the mail. This pack is a 6 pack of 3/0 magworm hooks. Also, got a sticker.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 7, 2012)

I havent got any of mine yet... anybody else?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 11, 2012)

cavman138 said:


> I got another pack of Trokar hooks in the mail. This pack is a 6 pack of 3/0 magworm hooks. Also, got a sticker.




6 pack of 3/0?! =P~


----------



## Recon (Jul 14, 2012)

Got mine today....5 pack of 4/0 Magworm


----------



## shallowminedid (Jul 14, 2012)

just tried them both now lets see if i get em


----------



## VABassFisher (Aug 4, 2012)

Got mine today. 5 worm hooks and a sticker.


----------



## steve76 (Aug 4, 2012)

Got both of mine this afternoon. Got some 3/0 ewg 6 pack and some 4/0 magworm and a sticker in each pack. Took less than a month to recieve them.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 5, 2012)

Got mine yesterday as well. A pack of worm hooks and a sticker.


----------



## PitFishin' (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks a lot! just done both prety easy and free! anymore leads on free gear?


----------



## You Know (Dec 1, 2012)

Got one pack in today 3/0 HD Worm hooks and a vinyl sticker. I did both surveys so I'm waiting to see if I get in another pack soon.


----------

